# Ohhhhh yeah, we have good news,,



## Frankie (Jan 25, 2010)

Doctor appointment for my daughter was AWESOME,,,yeah, with all capitals!!!

Ultrasound show the babies over 5 pounds!!!




.



. That little boy is trying his hardest to help out!! The fluid surrounding him is almost normal!!



. My daughter is dilated, so still could be tomorrow or 2 weeks from tomorrow,,,but the doctor sees no reason why it won't be the two weeks!!! Daughter is doing great, and says she feels very good. Has been able to finish up all plans for when they arrive. When they get here it will be another long road, but with them staying with mom this extra time, it only makes it better.

I am not sure if you sent prayers, or good thoughts, or positive energy their way,,,but if you didn't know before, yeah, it works!

Thank you all!


----------



## REO (Jan 25, 2010)

[SIZE=36pt]*WHOOO HOOOO!!!!!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## Leeana (Jan 25, 2010)

AWESOME news indeed


----------



## Shari (Jan 25, 2010)

Outstanding news!!!


----------



## topnotchminis (Jan 25, 2010)

That is awesome!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 25, 2010)

YAAHOOO,that's great!!!Continued thoughts and prayers



.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jan 25, 2010)

That is fantastic news!!!!!!!!! Yay babies and Mommy!


----------



## miniwhinny74 (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm SO happy for your entire family!!!


----------



## minih (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah!!! Very good news!!


----------



## Reble (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes, prayer does work





That is WONDERFUL News


----------



## bcody (Jan 25, 2010)

What great news Carolyn! And prayers will continue for as long as needed!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jan 25, 2010)

Absolutely prayers will continue from here also! WHHOOOPPPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh my goodness!!! That's the best news I've heard in a while! So, SO happy for your family.


----------



## Mona (Jan 25, 2010)

That's WONDERFUL news Carolyn!! Will continue praying for all of them!


----------



## Barbie (Jan 26, 2010)

[SIZE=36pt]Great news!!! The positive power of prayers and good thoughts from this forum is awesome!![/SIZE]

Prayers continuing.

Barbie


----------



## CharlesFamily (Jan 26, 2010)

That IS fantastic news! And absolutely prayer works and absolutely we will continue to send them!

Hugs,

Barbara


----------



## Davie (Jan 26, 2010)

[SIZE=24pt]FANTASTIC NEWS



[/SIZE]. The power of prayer is just limitless. The longer these precious bundles can stay with you daughter the better and continued health for your daughter until the babies arrival. I know this has been a rollercoaster for you but with GODs healing arms around your daughter and her precious little ones all will be well.

Continued prayers coming your way


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 27, 2010)

Outstanding!!!











Leia


----------



## Gini (Jan 27, 2010)

Carolyn, this is the best news ever!!!!! Praying for your daughter and the babies and know this will all be ok.


----------



## crponies (Jan 28, 2010)

Praise the Lord! That is wonderful news. By the way, what is your daughter's name? If I remember right the twins are Blake and Riley, but I don't recall ever reading what her name is.


----------



## Connie P (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you Lord for answering all the prayers that were sent out to your daughter and the babies. This is fantastic news!


----------



## qtrrae (Jan 29, 2010)

Wonderful news!!

WAY TO GO Blake and Riley-hang in there for a bit more time - you have a lot of people praying for you and your family.

We will all be anxious to see those precious little ones!


----------



## Frankie (Jan 30, 2010)

Well, they have all continued to have a good week!



Baby Blake is now at 5 pounds 7 ounces!! He is missing a heart vessel, the man made one that will go in during surgery matches up well with a 6 pound baby, that is why they have wanted him at that weight. It is hard to make them small enough for a baby under that weight. They met with the surgical teams yesterday, they are much more comfortable with doing the surgery now, even if they come tomorrow. Baby Riley is just over 5 pounds. Her surgery will be immediate. She has vessels, they just need to rewire them, get them to the correct chamber. Her weight has never been a concern, but the bigger the better.

I am very proud of all of them. My daughter, Julie, has done a great job, and her husband has as well. Having twins at 6 pounds is not the norm as they like to appear early, but the wonderful doctors, my daughter, and all of those pulling for them have put them beyond the norm, and I am more than grateful!

I don't know about you guys, but I feel like we've been pregnant for a year,,,or two! I can't imagine how Julie feels. But she said she'd carry them until they started kindergarden if needed.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 30, 2010)

When is her actual due date,can't quite remember? I'm so glad they're all doing good,continued prayers.


----------



## Frankie (Jan 30, 2010)

Valentines Day


----------



## GOTTACK (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh this is good news, I am so happy for you all! Will keep everyone in my thoughts and prayers.

Lisa


----------



## Barbie (Jan 31, 2010)

Wonderful news!!! Praying for a safe delivery and that the surgeries go well when those little ones decide to arrive.

Barbie


----------



## Frankie (Feb 1, 2010)

Another ultrasound today, they are both doing good. You can tell they are running out of room, but do not appear to be stressed about it. AND they have dropped!! So all we do now is wait for them to say,,,ok world, here we come!


----------



## Reble (Feb 1, 2010)

WONDERFUL ... God Bless you all


----------



## crponies (Feb 2, 2010)

I continue to pray for them all! They have come so far!


----------



## crponies (Feb 7, 2010)

I take it no news is good news and that Julie, Blake, and Riley are all doing well. Only a week left until the due date. Yeah!


----------



## Shari (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you for keeping us up to date and with such wonderful news!! Feb 14th sounds like the perfect day to be born!!


----------



## Frankie (Feb 8, 2010)

Things are progressing very normal at this point. Maybe the hospital stay was a trial run for every body!

Ultrasound today was good, babies are lower, and weigh 5 12 and 5 5. Blake is going to make that 6 pound mark! Echo on their hearts are the same, didn't tell them any more than they already knew.

Just in case,,,there was an end date set. If by chance she continues to carry them, the last day would be Feb. 24th. No one thinks it will be that long, but so far no one's going by the book, so it was done for timing reasons for the surgical teams. Their last meeting with the surgical teams is on Friday. But is not a problem if she goes before. She is saying tomorrow,,,we'll see who's listening.





They have been over whelmed with all of the support, especially from church. Helps me too with them so far away.

Thanks again for all your thoughts and prayers, it is greatly appreciated!

Oh, if any one comes across some Pampers coupons, I know someone who could use it!


----------



## Miniv (Feb 8, 2010)

This all wonderful news........

Sounds like EVERYONE should be SAVING their Sunday Paper Coupons for BABY STUFF!!!


----------



## REO (Feb 9, 2010)

All along I've been sending prayers and reading all the updates. I'm SO thrilled with how they've come along!

YIPPEE!!!


----------



## Katiean (Feb 9, 2010)

I can't wait for the BIG DAY and sending you all prayers for a great out come.


----------



## Barbie (Feb 9, 2010)

Won't be long now. Prayers for a safe delivery and successful surgeries.

Barbie


----------

